# برنامج حساب مساحة ومحيط الشكل البيضوي



## المهندس رحم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*برنامج بسيط ولايحتاج الى تنصيب قمت بتصميمه في بدايات تعلمي لبرنامج الفيجول بيسك وهو خاص بحساب مساحة ومحيط الشكل البيضوي Ellipse اتمنى أن يكون مفيدا للجميع
وتقبلوا تحياتي*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م رحم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## shrek (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد عبدالفتاح (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohamedazab (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر علي البرنامج


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور احبتي
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## ahmadj5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور اعزتي وتقبلوا فائق شكري


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بانتظار المزيد من حضرتك مهندس / رحم


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يااخي السندباد كنت اتمنى البيلك طلبك لكن ما باليد حيلة والمشاغل كثيرة
على العموم تقبل اعتذاري وانشاء الله تسنح الفرصة والوقت لنتحفكم بالجديد والمفيد.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## aljwahery (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا يااستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## mohie sad (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الاعزاء على المرور
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## ajdyc (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

احسنت وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
تقبل خالص التحايا


----------



## mohamedazab (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فياك


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 يناير 2011)

وفيك اخي الكريم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (20 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على المرور اللطيف


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 يناير 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khalidogc (28 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## shrek (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكل من عطر مواضيعي بجميل رده وحسن ثتاءه


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم احبتي وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عماد محمدابوالفتوح (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو رفا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للمرور ... تحياتي لكم


----------

